
Why Agile/XP so often fails heterogenous teams - lazydon
https://twitter.com/sarahmei/status/990968833547497472?s=19
======
lazydon
For those who prefer the reader app for reading this:

[https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/990968833547497472.html](https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/990968833547497472.html)

